# Rat chat rooms?



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone know of any chat rooms where i can talk to others who have rats? sounds a little funny but i wanna get more involved!


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know of any off the top of my head but I feel the same way have you tried looking it up online like through Google or something? I'm starting to do more research so if I find any worth while I'll let you know.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

Ya the one i found on google is old and no one uses it as far as i know, Ive been in there mutiple times and no one else is there.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Would be cool 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

We could use the old one for this site.. Like tell everyone about it so everyone can get to no each other?


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

My experience is that chat rooms work a treat if you set up a chat in advance.... So you basically find an empty chat room and post a time along with an address and everyone meets there.

Now the downside to public chat rooms is that bored people suddenly see 40 people in the chat space and wander in to check it out so you wind up with 40 rat people, and a constant stream of odd ducks including pedophiles and people that want to send you naked photos, malware and such interjecting every two minutes. I know that is pretty much what killed yahoo chat. 

However, most of us have a messenger on our pc's like yahoo messenger that would allow us to talk directly which would certainly work. 

If someone does find an empty chat room and wants to set up a get together, it might be worth a try... just set up a reasonable time and post it in advance and see who shows up. Just keep in mind, these rooms are either not moderated or poorly moderated so eventually they will draw the kinds of people kids are best off not meeting.

Some years back I checked out the pet chat on yahoo, and I didn't see a single pet owner comment, but as soon as I logged in, there were scores of chat requests asking how old I was. I just left.

So while it's worth a try, we are going to have to be careful about the weirdos that float about in those chat rooms.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wonder if there's a way to make chat a feature on this site? It might be worth bringing up to one of the mods or admins since there are plenty of users on here at a time and we know we all love our ratties.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive been involved with MANY forums in the past on various topics so I know it IS possible to add a chat to the coding and layout of this site. But I dont know what this forum is hosted on and I cant code from scratch so a mod or coding-savvy member might be able to know how to make it happen.


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

I wish someone would! I would love to be able to rat chat!


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

There's RFC chat for Goosemoose (another forum). (If I can't post that feel free to delete this).
For the room, type in RFC. Unfortunately it's been pretty dead lately, but it has it's occassional bursts of life. I'm trying to revive it.
http://everywherechat.com/chatnow.php


----------



## Limouri (Apr 19, 2013)

That's the only rat chat I've found and everytime I check no ones there, majorily sucks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

I can make one if you all want me to. There are a ton of sites out there that allow you to build a chat room and then embed it in a website.


----------



## RainOnRahoon (Dec 17, 2012)

I think a chat would be awesome! I'd love to talk to other rat lovers and get to know people.


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

Limouri said:


> That's the only rat chat I've found and everytime I check no ones there, majorily sucks!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hm. I'm usually in there in the evenings. I guess it depends what time. Anyone can feel free to join me in there and liven things up. There's no rule that you have to be a member of that forum.


----------

